# Ohio River at Marietta?



## jarrrj (Oct 22, 2008)

I know there has been some good rain up North this week. Just wondering about the water clarity before I make the hour drive? I looked at the water levels on the Internet and it shows the water falling but concerned about the water clarity. Don't want to fish chocolate milk! Any response will help me make my decision for Sunday. Thank you.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know about up there but at times chocolate milk doesn't matter


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River is up a good bit right now and muddy in Marietta and has been riled up by the winds also.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Had a trip from East Liverpool to Wheeling Sunday. River was high, muddy, and lots of crap floating all the way. Saw 5 or 6 trucks parked in Stratton. White water from the gates to the end of the bullnose at New Cumberland. Has to be similar to Marietta.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

Very similar it was up over 23 feet Sunday but has come down to around 20...I think 18.5 is normal for this time of year.


----------

